# Snowball Fornication. (WS)



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I just happened to pass my tank when I saw this male attack this fully saddled female. With a quick pounce and a few quick thrusts with his tail it was over (the movement that is). They then sat embraced for 30 seconds or so before it was over.

I snapped these two pics.


















:icon_wink


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow[smilie=u:opcorn::bathbaby::slywink:op2::jaw: I could stare at that for hours

I've never caught my shrimp doing it...lucky you were there to snap some pics


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I wish I could have gotten some better ones but this is all they would let me snap. After that they wnt behind an anubis leaf for some privacy.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

LOL it actually looks like 2 shrimp were doing it, then they shed and left the skins in the







position


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Was there any cigarette smoking involved afterward?:hat:

... glad I don't live in your house...... You're dangerous to have around with your camera!


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

What Texgal said! If I was at your house, I would never leave the anubias!!hoto::faint:


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

what is the name of the plant they are on?


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Eriocaulion sp. Thai


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

And now the result...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It's snowing in MO this time of year!  They look so cute!


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I hope you at least dimmed the lights for them.:shock:


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

OMG Prawnography!!!!  I caught my cherries doing it, but not so in the open. they had the decency to hide under some plants.


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

^^^LOL! Do you have any berried shrimp yet?


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

For sure. I find these snowballs more prolific then any RCS I have ever owned.



zer0zax said:


> ^^^LOL! Do you have any berried shrimp yet?


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

you haven't met my one cherry who had over 50 babies in one hatching.


----------

